# maracyn-two



## fishnewb (Apr 25, 2007)

i just went out and bought some maracyn-two to treat my fish tank. do i just drop the tabs into the tank? is it that simple?


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

I only ever had to use that med once, but I recall dissolving it in a pitcher of water first, then added the mixture to the tank.


----------



## fishnewb (Apr 25, 2007)

ok great! i hope this helps!!! only two are showing classic symptoms, but the pet store advised to treat the entire tank. i'm crossing my fingers and hoping the two sick ones aren't too far gone.


----------



## assettessa (Jul 24, 2007)

hey newb i was just wondering how your fish were doing?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

there are two types of Maracyn....Maracyn I and Maracyn II
one treats gram pos bacterian and the other treats gram neg.
so you really should know what bacteria you're dealing with.
or use a general antibiotic that treats both gram + and gram -


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

FN:

This post does not answer your question but may provide you with some "food for thought".

You did not indicate why you were medicating your tank but Maracyn II (Tetracycline) will not be effective for a parasitic disorder.

IMHO medications are last ditch efforts and if you are medicating for external disorders I can recommend Melafix (it is not a med) as it seems to a universal tonic of external disorders (ie. scratches, tear, wounds and external parasitic disorders).

I can also recommend Pimafix (another tonic) as a first effort in controlling internal disorders as well as external bacteriological infections.

Please note that with respect to the comments set forth above
1) I have Meds in my garage in case of emergency but have never used them and
2) have had some experience with MelaFix and PimaFix although not extensive.

TR


----------

